

Ask HN: Anyone to get chrome to allow JavaScript one time? - malandrew

I use Chrome with javascript turned off. AFAICT chrome only allows javascript to be all the way off for a domain or all the way on? Is there any way to have chrome have quick &quot;JS&quot; button that turns javascript on for the site until you close the tab&#x2F;window?<p>Ideally, I want a keyboard shortcut that toggles it on, refreshes the page and allows me to turn it off again, freezing the current state of the page. i.e. something more like the pause button on a walkman where you can toggle execution with one mouse click or keystroke.
======
gorhill
There is also this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6871331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6871331)

------
SomeoneWeird
noscript?

~~~
malandrew
Found SafeScript. Thanks. For whatever reason I assume that the browser's own
javascript blocking feature would have worked more like noscript/safescript.

